# Efke IR820 how do I develop is film?



## Jeff Canes (Dec 24, 2007)

Efke IR820 how do I develop it? I have d-76, tmax, rollei high and low. 

Digitaltruth list times for tmax mix 1+4 at 20c for 7 min&#8217;s and d-76 stock at 20c for 8 min&#8217;s both with no ref to the shot at iso. 

The times on the rollei bottles for their IR film are with High speed shoot at 400iso 1+7 at 20c for 5 min&#8217;s and with Low speed shoot at 400iso 1+4 at 24c for 18 min&#8217;s 

I have shot 2 rolls, with an 87C (IR) filter at 25iso. Do I need to need pull process? Would I decree the time by 4 min&#8217;s? Or change the mix?


----------



## Alpha (Dec 25, 2007)

ummmmm. Perhaps Helen can better answer this one. I've only shot the stuff at 400 with a 25, dev at box time in HC-110 dil b.

If you shot this on a bright day, I would definitely say pull the processing. I didn't get enough IR exposure the last time I shot it and most of the roll was underexposed by 1-2 stops.


----------



## Bill LaMorris (Dec 26, 2007)

I have shot quite a bit of this using a 720, 72 filter at F-16 for 1 second in bright light. Open up the aperature for less light. I developed it in Rodinal 1-12 for 12 minutes. Bill


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 26, 2007)

I was hoping not to buy another developer but it looks like I&#8217;m going to need too, the Rollie Low is only developer I have that may work with the needed pulling time


----------

